# North Florida Surf Fishing



## XiBowhunter (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,



I am new to this site, and I have a few questions about surf fishing. I live in KY, and visit northern FL about twice a year. I usually spend a week at a time in Panama City Beach, and I do a lot of surf fishing and off-shore fishing. I have great success fishing from the beach most of the time, but I would like to catch more and bigger fish, as anyone would I suppose.



My question is what is the best bait and rig to catch some good size sharks from the beach? I am very good at catching 2-10 lb sharks, but I am looking for bigger sharks. I have only hooked one big shark from the beach, about a 60lb fish, but that was the ONLY time I have ever hooked a fish that big. What else can I do to try and catch bigger fish?



I usually use cut squid to catch blues, ray, and other fish from the beach as well. What other baits could I try?



If any of you can give me any tips about fishing from the surf, or the PCB area, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## XiBowhunter (Aug 6, 2008)

Nobody have any shark fishing tips for me?:banghead


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm no shark fisherman but I've been around a few in years past. Most of them favored bloody baits like a hunk of Bonita. And they would begin fishing just before dark by paddling their baits out in a jon boat or even a surfboard. A kayak would work too. Of course, the water would need to be calm to paddle your bait out.

Probably not allowed now but in the 70s, on the old wooden pier in P.C., guys would tie their line to an inflated garbage bag with a thread and let the current carry it out. When it got out aways, they would jerk on their line , the thread would break and the bait would fall to the bottom.

But I'm sure some more knowledgable people will chime in soon.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

On medium tackle use pinfish or finger mullet on a fishfinder rig with heavy mono/ light steel leader, pyramid weight(depends on surf, 2 oz. is a good starting point) and a circle hook. Light rods use a fishfinder rig with an egg sinker, 2 ft. or so of Flourocarbon leader, and #2 or 4 hook with fresh shrimp. You should be able to catch bluefish, ladyfish, and hardtails without too much trouble. Have a heavier rod ready withAT LEAST300 yds of 20# test or heavier, a pyramid weight to match conditions, and a bigger circle hook(6/0 or better) on a heavy steel leader(90#-120# is fine). Take a chunk of any of the baits listed above and wade it out to cast. Leave the bail open after casting and walk back to shore. Close the bail, check your drag, and put the rod in a holder. The best times are early morning or dusk/night. Good areas includes points that allow you to wade the bait out deeper or places where the sandbar comes in closer. Wade to the bar and cast beyond it. Incoming/high tides are my favorite. Remember to check your drag. It would really stink to get a good bite, only to have your rod launch into the water and disappear. Good luck, and let us hear how you do.

-Jason


----------

